# Cluster repair(recommendations)



## Richym13 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Cluster repair(recommendations) or buy used?*

My cluster is no good. The lcd, temperature, and fuel gauge are no good. 

Who do you all recommend? What turn around time is to be expected? 

or should i source a second hand unit? my ecu(stage 1 unitronic) is immo defeated. Would I still have a problem running a second hand unit?

I am in SoCal. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Do a rebuild*

For Audi Instrument cluster rebuild I recommend Speedometer Solutions located just outside Chicago. Visit their web site. Complete rebuild cost is $350 and they do an excellent job. Turnaround is a few days.


----------



## Richym13 (Feb 2, 2016)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> For Audi Instrument cluster rebuild I recommend Speedometer Solutions located just outside Chicago. Visit their web site. Complete rebuild cost is $350 and they do an excellent job. Turnaround is a few days.


I will look them up!! thanks.


----------



## Arobinson3297 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bad cluster on 1990 cabriolet automatic, will a cluster for a manual work?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*A 1990 TT does not exist*



Arobinson3297 said:


> Bad cluster on 1990 cabriolet automatic, will a cluster for a manual work?


.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Vegas, I was gonna ask for the same info :thumbup:


----------



## italgti (Jul 18, 2007)

*DIY*



Richym13 said:


> My cluster is no good. The lcd, temperature, and fuel gauge are no good.
> 
> Who do you all recommend? What turn around time is to be expected?
> 
> ...


If you are somewhat handy it's not too difficult to DIY, order the pointer motors from akspeedo, the parts take a few weeks to arrive because they are coming from UK. 

http://www.akspeedo.com/audi-vw-speedometer-repair-shop.php

Then follow his easy how-to videos on youtube: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPyo8UK1Uuk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW28wMbjv90

Only attempt the LCD if you are professional solderer - it requires a really steady hand and you could screw your board. I got a quote from a local TV repair shop for $100 to do the soldering. 

I actually ended up just leaving my LCD because my original still functions and isn't that bad. So I have the brand new LCD if you want it - $40 + shipping from Toronto, Canada

Cheers and GL

PS. when replacing the pointer motors, be sure to put the dials on in position with the ignition turned to on position and also don't forget to swap the metal covers from the old motors to the new ones


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

italgti said:


> If you are somewhat handy it's not too difficult to DIY, order the pointer motors from akspeedo, the parts take a few weeks to arrive because they are coming from UK.
> 
> http://www.akspeedo.com/audi-vw-speedometer-repair-shop.php
> 
> ...


Those are exactly the videos I used when I replaced my LCD and fuel gauge stepper motor. I did the whole job myself, I know how to solder. Those videos are great, my dashpod is back to working 100%.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with Best Pixel Repair? I like their YouTube videos - seems like they do things right.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

If we're going to keep this zombie bumped for cluster repair options; then someone should bring up the MFD conversion option. Apparently there's a guy in Colorado that does it. Contact information somewhere on Facebook. It seems legit.

Installing 3DColorMultiMFD in Pa (3dcolormfd.com)

However, I have no experience with any of these people.

I had my cluster rebuilt by an Idaho shop: Module Master. They did a great job. Apparently they don't touch the mk1 TT clusters anymore.

I did pickup a spare cluster for a CAN, K-Line, FIS test bench. I might try a MFD conversion on it once I'm happy with how the Arduino is integrated.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> *Do a rebuild*
> 
> For Audi Instrument cluster rebuild I recommend Speedometer Solutions located just outside Chicago. Visit their web site. Complete rebuild cost is $350 and they do an excellent job. Turnaround is a few days.


I second that; just had mine repaired by Tom at Speedo Solutions; he did a great job and while I decided to pay for expedited service given the high demand for cluster repairs he's currently working with, it was well worth it - cluster works great and looks at least as good as new.


----------

